
Free Updated React (v15.5) Course by the Creators of React Router - ryanflorence
https://reacttraining.com/online/react-fundamentals
======
HorizonXP
If the new React-Router v4 and its associated documentation are any
indication, this course series will probably be good. I learned most of these
concepts myself, through tons of trial and error, so the course is likely
worth the time savings.

As an aside, I was one of the people that was really upset with react-router's
churn. But v4 is really good, and I'm glad they've learned their lessons and
put out a really good router implementation.

------
BrotherStarfish
Really excited to dig in on the content and appreciate to have such a high
quality course for free.

I wanted to give some feedback of my impressions so far. The quality of the
content is great, however the quality of the audio in the videos is not so
much. It sounds like the lecturer is speaking so that he doesn't disturb
people in the next room or something, and kind of mumbles over the words,
which is a bit distracting to listen to. The content would benefit from him
projecting his voice more as he speaks.

------
FullMtlAlcoholc
I took the original course and it is by far the best video resource for
learning the basics of react. It's also free.

------
irln
This is my second pass at the Fundamentals course and it's great the way
they've updated it with the latest conventions (e.g. using es6 class syntax,
webpack 2, React Router 4, and more).

------
Splendor
Is this a "work at your own pace" type of course? I couldn't tell from the
site.

~~~
tm33
Yes it is.

